
Russian FSB cybersecurity implosion continues with more arrests - burgessct
http://www.prevendra.com/russian-fsb-cybersecurity-implosion-continues-with-more-arrests/
======
wahern
I wonder if this is a result of Obama ordering American intelligence agencies
to stir the pot. The January 26th article[1] seems to suggest that the
crackdown began around the time of the U.S. election. Although, maybe the
phrasing was merely intended as an editorial flourish that implies a more
specific timeline than intended.

But it would make heaps of sense for Obama to make threats of future
retaliation all the while plans had long already been put into motion. It
would be an especially smart strategy considering that one of the dilemmas of
retaliation was risking exposing American intelligence sources. And Obama
participating to such an extent in the deception and distraction is not only
ingenious, but probably would have been quite cathartic for him given his
personal dislike of Putin.

Obviously quite speculative and perhaps wishful thinking. But Russian meddling
in the election was known to the US long before the November election. Obama
even said he personally spoke to Putin about it last summer, after which Obama
claimed it stopped. And for all his faults, Obama is still a rather principled
man as far as politicians go. Obama may have never have had any intention of
letting it slide, whether or not Hillary won. And indeed, setting plans in
motion before the election would have insulated Obama from some serious
ethical criticism regarding his motivations. (Albeit quaint ethical criticism
in our brave, new political era.)

[1] [http://www.prevendra.com/russias-fsb-cybersecurity-team-
impl...](http://www.prevendra.com/russias-fsb-cybersecurity-team-implodes/)

~~~
burgessct
Good question .. I crafted a piece back in October and another in November on
the Russians targeting the US elections (the RNC, DNC and all the candidates
in January 2016 were given a warning directly from the FBI to tighten up their
cyber).

Re the implosion within the FSB cyber team .. additional names continue to be
revealed, and it would appear that the timing is politically driven for the
best effect, while the case itself was put together in Oct/Nov and arrests
made in December --- but not publicized until post Trump inauguration .. jury
is still out on the rationale - I offered one person's opinion in the second
piece on the implosion. CB

------
burgessct
Followup to: Russia’s FSB Cybersecurity Team Implodes” of 26 January

